# Harbor Freight 38536 Bandfile vs. Proxxon 38536 BSL115/E Bandfile



## DJPeck

Wow, thank you, Paul. I am certainly going to take a long look at the HF bandfile. I can think of a good number of projects and problems that I could have used it on. Most recently, a band saw heart jewelry box. My version requires a tremendous amount of shaping by hand with sandpaper.


----------



## bluejazz

I know nothing about the Proxxon but I do have the Harbor Freight bandfile. This review is dead-on with my experience with the tool; it is better than you think. And DeLayne hit on a great use for it. It is perfect for sanding the inside of a bandsaw box. Just be careful not to overdo. Like TN said, it can hog.


----------



## lumberjoe

I had no clue what a bandfile was. Now I want one. Ugh, and just when I thought I was done buying tools.


----------



## Tennessee

Sorry, Joe….


----------



## Racer2007

lumberjoe , you are never Done buying tools. Unless you Die.


----------



## Newton

Thank you for the very well written and informative review.


----------



## exelectrician

Thanks a lot for giving me motivation to go back to HF (when I thought I finally had kicked the habit)...oh well.


----------



## RobbieC

I'm going to look at the HF sander. My IB/E is the bee's knees but they are expensive.


----------



## bir

Thank you for the very useful review. Can I ask you where are you buying the belts 1/2" x 18 1/4" for the HFT band file? This size is not easy to find. My email is: [email protected] Thank you again.


----------



## Andybb

> I had no clue what a bandfile was. Now I want one.
> - lumberjoe


+1


----------



## Gene01

+2 !


----------

